# Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI



## penz (Oct 31, 2004)

I got an iPod just before XMas and of course, I wanted to use it in my car. After much research, I decided not to go with the FM Transceiver or the cassette adapters as the quality of the connection seem to be fair to poor. The best solution would be to wire the iPod directly to my stock Monsoon system. I decided to go with Neo Car Audio's "Neo Ion". 
The product comes with two ways to hook it up to your system (depending on car/strereo). One is to plug it into the back of your stereo and run the included cable from there to your iPod. The other is to hook it up to the factory CD changer harness in your trunk.
For my car (2003 Anniversary Edition GTI), I had to use the trunk adapter, as I still have the factory stereo (Monsoon system) and because it is a double DIN strereo, it would not support the Neo Ion harness wired directly to the radio.
For those of you who don't know what double vs singe DIN is (like me when I started this), it basically means that if your radio takes up twice the amount of space in your dash as an aftermarket stereo, you have a double DIN system. Otherwise you have a single DIN system.
OK, so back to the install. Basically this is a plug and play install. I plugged the included harness into my CD changer jack in the trunk. That plugs into the little Neo ION module and from there I ran the included 3.5 m cable up to the front of my car (console). I plugged in my iPod, turned on the strereo, pressed the CD button, and it worked!
BUT (of course there's always going to be a 'but') I was getting a 'whine' through my speakers that changed pitch when I pressed on the gas pedal. Turns out this is a grounding issue which is present in some late model VWs as the CD changer cable that runs from the stereo to the back of the car is pretty long and isn't shielded/grounded out as well as it could be.
I contacted Neo Car Audio and they were helpful. They sent me an article which provided instructions on how to install a ground loop isolator (GLI) into the harness. I picked up the GLI at Radio Shack for $15. Realizing that due to the small wires on the harness and limited amount of wire to work with, I probably wasn't going to be able to do this myself (if you're experienced with cutting/splicing small wires, this probably isn't a big deal, but I'm not). So, in the interest of not messing this up, I took it to a local car audio install shop (BestBuy) and they did it for me for $30. It was money well spent. I got the modified harness back, plugged it into my system and the whining was gone







They system now works as I expected it would and the audio quality is excellent!!
Rightn now I'm mounting the iPod in my car using a Belkin TuneDok which goes into my front cup holder (next to the eBrake). I'm going to try that out for a bit and see how I like it. I may end up going with a Panavise or Proclip mount off of the dash. The reason I'm using this mount is because it doesn't take away from the stock look of the dash. Also, using some heavy duty two sided tape, I've attached a piece of black cloth (which almost perfectly matches my interior) to the side of the mount. When I leave my car, I flip that over the iPod and it's basically invisible! Out of site, out of the mind of theives smashing in my window to get an iPod. We'll see how that works out








Here are some helpful links:
For detailed information on the Neo ION, go to:
http://www.neocaraudio.com
To purchase it online, go to:
http://www.mp3yourcar.com or http://www.carplayer.com/
For more info on noise suppression in your car, check out Crutchfield's site at:
http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.....html
On the right hand side of the page, follow the links under "Find out more about Noise Suppression"
Hope this post was helpful!


----------



## wcmgti03 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (penz)*

Penz,
Would you be able to provide the article with instructions on how to install a ground loop isolator (GLI) into the harness. I am very interested in attempting to do this myself.
Thanks


----------



## tricksterg (Jun 22, 2004)

isin't it a little awkward having your ipod in the cup holder? what if you have a drink..2 drinks?


----------



## CortezTheKiller (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (tricksterg)*


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

Clean install - what gen. iPod is that?


----------



## CortezTheKiller (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (blarsen)*

New one. 20G. Sounds perrrrfect.


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (wcmgti03)*

If you get this one









its plug and play ....

Its basically a 1:1 transformer.
True "audio quallity" ones are expensive... the isolator introduces phase shifting into the signal (as the signal travles viav magentic waves instead of electrical waves - this the isolation effect) but since yer playing "compressive" sound files - ya shouldnt notice anything...

On a side note I just got an iPod for Christmas and I thought it sounded great in (cheap) headphones but I hated it in the car... that was witht he default AAC compression. Now tring the "loss less" compression isntead - yeah its takes up more space but its a 60gig photo....


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (penz)*

This may be a dumb question, but why couldn't you plug the Neo Ion into the back of the DDIN Headunit?


----------



## penz (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (wcmgti03)*

http://www.penz.com/vw/iPod2carVWtechbriefv2.pdf is the link to the article.
I had to cut the RCA connections off the end of the GLI in order to have it wired into the harness for the Neo ION.
The ION does not support plugging into the head unit for the double DIN stock stereo in the VW. I know that some other direct connect solutions do allow this.
BTW, that is a nice clean install pictured here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by penz at 6:14 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## penz (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (tricksterg)*

For me, it's not awkward having the iPod in the drink holder. I've got another one open and if there are two drinks, well, we can use the cup holder at the tail end of the center unit (the back one).
I've also camoflauged my system with some black cloth that matches the interior so that I can leave the iPod in the car and you can't see it because there are sometimes you just don't want to carry it around w/you







I'll post a picture up here shortly.
So far, this solution is working for me...


_Modified by penz at 6:15 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## VWGrvn1 (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: (penz)*

Any Pix yet, I'm thinking of going the same route withthe Belkin.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (wcmgti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wcmgti03* »_Penz,
Would you be able to provide the article with instructions on how to install a ground loop isolator (GLI) into the harness. I am very interested in attempting to do this myself.
Thanks

It just plugs in between the box and the iPod wire so it is very easy to install. The neo ion is nice because http://www.mp3yourcar.com backs up their product and if you have a problem they will do everything they can to fix it. I also noticed they included two harnesses when my friend ordered one for his GTI. One harness for the trunk and one for the head unit so if one does not work the other one will. I am very happy with mine and the quality is great.


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (blarsen)*

I'm gonna order a neo ion soon - it connects to the dock connector on the bottom of the iPod right, so it's a line-out connection? The picture on the website looks like that, but I keep seeing pics where ppl have their iPod's connected using the mini-stereo plug, I'm pretty sure they weren't using the Neo, but just want to make sure....though I suppose I could order and see what arrives....


_Modified by maggsm82 at 6:07 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (maggsm82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maggsm82* »_I'm gonna order a neo ion soon - it connects to the dock connector on the bottom of the iPod right, so it's a line-out connection? The picture on the website looks like that, but I keep seeing pics where ppl have their iPod's connected using the mini-stereo plug, I'm pretty sure they weren't using the Neo, but just want to make sure....though I suppose I could order and see what arrives....

_Modified by maggsm82 at 6:07 PM 1-12-2005_

Yes it connects to the dock connector on the bottom of the iPod.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder if there is a way to hook up the new iPod shuffle


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (blarsen)*

You have to find a way to change the USB connection to a dock connector.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (gweedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gweedo* »_You have to find a way to change the USB connection to a dock connector.

Hmm - anyone know anything about that? The small one would be cool in a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Neo ION iPod direct connect install for my GTI (penz)*

I just installed this yesterday. No problems and it sounds great!


----------



## youngvws (May 27, 2004)

I am trying to installl the ipod shuffle also . I am wanting to actually do the install in the glove box with my turbo timer. Who knows whats up on the correct cord for a monsoon double din in a 03 GTI. I just need the link for the cord. Also does anyone know if you can controll the ipod with the stock stereo or do you have to use the ipod to change tracks. any info would be cool. I just would likeit to look clean after i am done.


----------



## yotogi (Aug 9, 2003)

just got one of these today. had the same problem with engine noise. followed the instructions for hooking up the GLI. needless to say i am not the greatest with the sautering iron and this was a huge PITA.
once it was done, i took it out and hooked it all back up. started the engine and switched over to CD changer. line noise still there! then i hooked up my ipod and it went away. only thing that i can think is that the circut that the GLI is on is only complete when the ipod is connected.
sounds great now. but big problem getting the GLI installed to the harness. next time i try something like this, i will probably try and split the shielding on the cable further up so i have more slack to deal with.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (yotogi)*

I have the neo ion and it works flawless for me. If you want an iPod in your car I suggest checking them out http://www.mp3yourcar.com
If you are getting road noise it’s a good idea to check your grounds and connections. If that doesn’t help go to any car audio store and get something called a group loop isolator - they use them to take out road noise.


----------

